# Placed on review after 5 days of driving



## dasfzero (Jul 15, 2015)

I just got signed up with Uber. My first day driving was 7/9. Im in Cincinnati and the mlb allstar week had high demand so i figured it would be worth giving uber a try. I worked the night shifts and started driving at the earliest 8pm and would drive all night until I stopped getting requests for rides. (I made $249-296 per night take home pay). Obviously as you all know and I have now read here the drunk riders rate terribly.

SO after 5 days i have completed 98 trips and have a rating of 4.59 and recieved the Quality Review email....

I thought there was a grace period for new drivers??? WTF happened to that! how can I get 5 stars when I drive at night mostly drunk people? I already hate Uber. I also had to argue with them today to have my account reactivated after they deactivated me bc a pissed off cop outside the baseball stadium didnt like that i stopped to pick up riders at a red light but thats a whole other story....

side note - I have a nice car. 06 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited, excellent condition, clean, leather seats, dvd entertainment which I put on a dvd of a concert for them

_We are emailing to inform you that over the last 8 weeks, your ratings have fallen below Uber standards. Ensuring that users have a great experience on the platform is essential to maintaining the health of the platform for all riders and drivers. Unfortunately, based on your rider ratings and feedback, it is apparent that you are not maintaining the level of quality required by your contract with Uber. Based on your rider ratings and feedback, your account has been selected for quality review over the next four weeks.
During the quality review process, Uber will review your rider feedback and ratings relative to your Uber partner peers. If at any point over the next four weeks, your ratings fall below Uber quality standards, Uber will discontinue its partnership with you. The quality metrics that we review are the following:
- Overall star rating
- Acceptance rate
- Fare reviews per trip
- Total 1 star trips
- Total 5 star trips

If you successfully complete the quality review process, you will continue to have access to the Uber Driver application.
Uber will provide support and materials during the quality review period. Please be on the lookout for pro tip emails throughout the next four weeks, which will include information Uber has received from other partners about what has helped them to improve. You may consider watching the quality refresher videos located at uber, linked below.
As always, Uber is here for you. If you have any questions, please reach out to us at [email protected]

Thanks,
Uber_


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

its no real grace period because you completed too many trips
even when you're a veteran (say you did 5,000 trip),they only look at your LAST 100 trips to determine if you will be on review/deactivated. you have 98 trips, so your grace period was the first 50 trips

It's the focked up ratings systems. If you're a decent driver that gets them safely and efficiently form A to B, you can still be shafted by the pax....just because, smh


----------



## Corny (Jun 1, 2015)

dasfzero said:


> I just got signed up with Uber. My first day driving was 7/9. Im in Cincinnati and the mlb allstar week had high demand so i figured it would be worth giving uber a try. I worked the night shifts and started driving at the earliest 8pm and would drive all night until I stopped getting requests for rides. (I made $249-296 per night take home pay). Obviously as you all know and I have now read here the drunk riders rate terribly.
> 
> SO after 5 days i have completed 98 trips and have a rating of 4.59 and recieved the Quality Review email....
> 
> ...


So if I understand it, you are on notice.... so I would take it seriously and look at your behavior and/or driving skills.

First off, I always tell female passengers if a driver makes them uncomfortable, give them one star. So if you think you are innocently flirting with your female riders, find another job. (If you dont get why I can explain)

Focus on your driving and being polite.

To get your stars up drive early morning or weekend brunch for a week. I always get 5's in the morning. That way you can get your numbers up while you try to figure out what you might be doing wrong. There are plenty of other lists on this forum which might help as well as any comments from your riders which came through Uber.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Just pray to God, as far as ratings go , only someone super natural can help, absolutely no way to please all strangers, Uber deactivate account without notice


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Corny said:


> So if I understand it, you are on notice.... so I would take it seriously and look at your behavior and/or driving skills.
> 
> First off, I always tell female passengers if a driver makes them uncomfortable, give them one star. So if you think you are innocently flirting with your female riders, find another job. (If you dont get why I can explain)
> 
> ...


Sometimes if you don't communicate with females,they give you low rating as well because they don't want to be ignored


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

Hey noob. Turn off the dvd and the radio. Keep your trap shut especially if pax is reading their phone and text. Smile, say howdydo and drive. Eazypeazy lemon breezy.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

"dvd of a concert for them"

Very bad idea! This might be one of the main reasons you get bad ratings.

I play 94.9 Magic FM and on very low volume, you can hardly hear it. If people speak to me, ask me something or start talking on the phone, I turn it off completely. If they appear happy and sometimes even sing the songs, I increase the volume just a bit, but even then it is not overpowering. just enough to hear, as a background music.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

yeah no grace period with 98 trip. wow you hustled hard for 2 days. should focus on quality of rides a little. make your customers like you. not feel like your serving them fast and rushing for the next. also i cant imagine the gas milage would be any good on your car however being a 06 ,its probably worth your time. good luck , try some day driving also.


----------



## dasfzero (Jul 15, 2015)

yeah i hustled hard but i also did mostly surge trips so i made good money.

I do not have the dvd (music) up loud at all. I have the volume at a level that we can still talk at a normal conversation loudness and hear each other perfectly. I have received lots of very good comments about having it on. Even the older pax have enjoyed it.

i always maintain professional conversation. I do not flirt with any of the females. Also im not much of a talker so if the person doesnt continue the conversation i just shut up and drive..

I think my biggest problem is taking mostly surge fares and driving the drunks


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Surge and drunks will trash your ratings every time. What they do not ruin, Uber will ruin by its failure to educate its passengers that it considers four stars a poor rating. Most people consider four stars pretty good, but not Uber.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

dasfzero said:


> I already hate Uber.


That was gonna happen eventually.


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

And remember to a PAX a 4 star rating is great they think! but not to UBER


----------



## aiseop (Jun 4, 2015)

So, I'm newer than most of you (only done 300 trips), but I have read tons of your advice and with my little experience so far I've come to only one sensible plan of approach to the ratings system. _Minimize the things your rider will use to judge their experience_.

For me, this means that what I want to be judged on is getting to them, getting them in a clean car, let them choose music/no music/what SiriusXM station they want, and getting them to their destination.

The more you add to this, the more they will judge you. If you decide to be chatty, you will be judged on your conversation. If you decide to provide water or candy, you will be judged on this (the water might be warm or the candy might be melted now in the summer).

Keep it simple, cordial, and professional. I end all my rides saying "Thank you for your business" to remind them that this was a simple transaction: point A to point B and that is the last thing I want them to remember before they receive their fare email and rating request for the ride.

I've ridden in Uber cars where the driver was simply _trying too hard_ and since there are no guidelines for riders on what a STAR means, I believe, like me, they basically work on a "deduction" system. Something goes "off," deduct one Star. The more things you give them to judge you on, the more things can go "off," and the more chances for deductions you give them.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

DVD is polarizing at best... turn the darn thing off and vacuum your car twice a day. Pick up with a professional smile and drop off... drive sober, happy people (weekday mornings and weekend afternoons) for a little while. Make sure there are no strong scents or odors in your car. Dress casual/ business casual but neat.
Most highly rated drivers offer nothing but a clean efficient ride.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

dasfzero said:


> I made $249-296 per night take home pay


 Note for noobs - there is no such thing as "take home pay" in this gig. There is no "pay". UberLyfting is a business - there are only revenue, costs, profit and taxes.

This isn't just semantics - only when you know what all of these are will you know what your true, real economic benefit of doing this is.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

What on earth are you forcing them to watch a DVD for?

Drive day times. I've been doing it for the last 14 days or so and haven't gotten anything below a 5.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

dasfzero said:


> I thought there was a grace period for new drivers??? WTF happened to that!


First 40 rides is the Grace Period. After that, a New Drivers Rating below 4.6 is actionable by Uber


----------



## BeaconDelta (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm also convinced riders do not understand the rating system. Although I'm fortunate to have an average between 4.83 - 4.93 each weekend, I've also experienced the rating problems with drunk riders. Until a better ratings system is in place that takes into account drunk rating behaviors, I won't drive after 10pm. 

A solution Uber could consider might be an option in the app for drivers to click on after ending a trip that states the rider was intoxicated. That way Uber can make a more reasonable assessment when reviewing ratings.

Another option is a "black box" that records audio/video of each trip. I'm actually surprised that's not mandated in this business. It's not just for rating, but could be good to have in the unlikely event an accident occurs, especially if it was caused by a rider's behavior. I had a drunk grab my shoulder's from behind while driving East on Columbia Parkway. Since then, I've wondered how anyone would really know if a rider caused a misshap...it would be my word against theirs. Luckily, the passenger stopped doing that after I politely asked them to stop.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Luberon said:


> DVD is polarizing at best... turn the darn thing off and vacuum your car twice a day. Pick up with a professional smile and drop off... drive sober, happy people (weekday mornings and weekend afternoons) for a little while. Make sure there are no strong scents or odors in your car. Dress casual/ business casual but neat.
> Most highly rated drivers offer nothing but a clean efficient ride.


I've cleaned my car once in 3 weeks. It's due for another cleaning today. 4.9* whaddup! Granted that's only like 40 rides since i'm part time.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

BeaconDelta said:


> A solution Uber could consider might be an option in the app for drivers to click on after ending a trip that states the rider was intoxicated. That way Uber can make a more reasonable assessment when reviewing ratings.


They kinda have this already. In the help area where you can add incidences to your trip (Pax left item in car, I was in an accident, I received a citation, etc), there is an option for "I have a serious concern about the rider" -- I've not had the opportunity to use this yet, but I have heard of other drivers using this as a way to communicate that the PAX was intoxicated on the trip. Atleast with LYFT -- both PAX and driver can put comments on the rating.

Is there any way we can use the comments the riders leave on our ratings? I personally would be interested in seeing what the PAXs are saying about the ride.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber will ruin by its failure to educate its passengers that it considers four stars a poor rating. Most people consider four stars pretty good, but not Uber.





joe flood said:


> And remember to a PAX a 4 star rating is great they think! but not to UBER


Uber app for Android current rating is 4.2
IF google used Uber's standard they would remove their app from the market!!!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> I've cleaned my car once in 3 weeks. It's due for another cleaning today. 4.9* whaddup! Granted that's only like 40 rides since i'm part time.


Wow! Another new guy with a high rating! I can hardly believe it!!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Uber app for Android current rating is 4.2
> IF google used Uber's standard they would remove their app from the market!!!


Oh no he didn't! Another thread sewn up!


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

The ratings system is good for a few laughs.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> The ratings system is good for a few laughs.


until UBer gets the last laugh and deactivates you


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> until UBer gets the last laugh and deactivates you


Robots don't laugh.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Coming from the restaurant industry I can say complaints can be good. They often allow you to fix a problem you did not know existed. The problem with the star system is you don't know if got docked because of your choice of radio, your driving, an unknown odor or because they think four stars is good. I'm pretty sure I took a hit the other night because I was listening to the Cubs game and the PAX was a White Sox fan.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> Coming from the restaurant industry I can say complaints can be good. They often allow you to fix a problem you did not know existed. The problem with the star system is you don't know if got docked because of your choice of radio, your driving, an unknown odor or because they think four stars is good. I'm pretty sure I took a hit the other night because I was listening to the Cubs game and the PAX was a White Sox fan.


It's true. People get crazy about their sports! I get all kinds of crap here in Colorado because I'm from New England. When some people find out they go on the craziest Tom Brady and Bill Belichick rants. It blows my mind. I don't even like football. I realize they are going to rate me poorly once they start so I give it right back. "Sorry that Peyton can't beat Brady with any team!". Or, "Too bad you didn't grow up in New England so you'd know what winning feels like."


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> It's true. People get crazy about their sports! I get all kinds of crap here in Colorado because I'm from New England. When some people find out they go on the craziest Tom Brady and Bill Belichick rants. It blows my mind. I don't even like football. I realize they are going to rate me poorly once they start so I give it right back. "Sorry that Peyton can't beat Brady with any team!". Or, "Too bad you didn't grow up in New England so you'd know what winning feels like."


Go Pats!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SpecialK said:


> Go* Cheatriots* !!


*fixed for ya


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> *fixed for ya


You're so cute Bart.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Only drive during the day so you're not driving drunk assholes around until your rating gets leveled off to a 4.8.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

@dasfzero , how's bout an update?


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Wow! Another new guy with a high rating! I can hardly believe it!!


Messing up in the beginning seems more likely to me. I was 4.6 the first week when my car was freshly cleaned


----------

